# Colnago Master Piu/Olympic/Light geometry?



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm thinking of trying to find and then build up a 1990's model Colnago Master frame. I've always wanted a Master with Gilco tubes and a Precia straight fork:soooo gorgeous, especially if I can find one in deco color scheme.
Before I do, I need to check sizes and angles.
I've seen a link in this site to the geometry of current model Colnago Masters but searches here and on Google fail to give me a definitive answer on the geometry of the older model Masters.
Can anyone help confirm the details?


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to paredown I've located the '92 Colnago catalog: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=80280
Unfortunately it does not list sizes or angles.
:-(
So I'm still looking...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

First thing about Colnago frames--they measure c-t-top, so a straight comparison with other brands needs to take that into account.

Second, AFAIK, the Master/Master Piu (chrome lugs and internal top cable), Master Olympic (short time, had to be renamed because of 'infringement' on the Olympics) and Master Light (the Olympic replacement, if memory serves) share similar if not identical geometry.

For my size, a Colnago 59cm is actually 57cm c-t-c on the seat tube and a little less than 57 c-t-c on the top tube. 

Also, watch out for the "Freuler" frames in the larger sizes--these have a "dropped" top tube (you can see the seat tube extension and head tube extensions above the top of the top tube. They are IME 58.5 c-t-c on the top tube, and Colnago would measure the frame size to the top of the seat post lug....eBay sellers pretty much consistently sell these as 58s or 59s--not the way Colnago sizes to begin with, and not right at all for the Freuler style frames.

There is a full scan of a 1988 catalog here on Mark Bulgier's site--but it does not include a geometry chart.

There is also a modern Colnago size chart here--again AFAIK, if you read the "traditional" ie non-sloping measurements, the Masters series is pretty close to the "modern" frames. 

(Again from memory, this seems less true of the older frames, and models like the Spiral Conic...)

HTH--and feel free to post up something that you are looking at if you have questions about it.


----------

